# Solar shower reccomendation?



## Flightsport (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi there. I'm taking the wife on a 5 day jaunt in my little 26' Columbia. Not sure if we'll have access to a marina every night so I thought it would be a good idea to purchase a solar shower. One typically used for camping, hung up in the sun all day and used to rinse off before bed.

Does anyone have a favorite brand or style? I see metalic ones and black ones. I would have thought the black to be better at warming the water in the sun. Here are a couple links to the ones I've found:

Metallic:

Sterns® 5 Gallon Solar Sun Shower, A Portable Shower Heated by the Sun at Safety Central

Black:

Seattle Sports Camp Shower - 5 Gallon at REI.com

West Marine:

SEA TO SUMMIT Shower at West Marine

Any suggestions would be great! Thanks!

Mike


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

We have a black one similar to the Seattle Spots Camp Shower you linked to. It works well enough. However, we've twice had it hanging in direct sun to heat up for more than a couple of hours and the water was too hot! 30 minutes of hang time seems about enough if you're in mid-day direct sun.


----------



## GMC (Sep 14, 2009)

*Shower bag.*

We have a black one, like the REI bag, but bought at Walmart, I believe. We don't hang it. It lies flat on top of the cabin hatch, tied to hand rails. When we need it, slide hatch aft and shower in cockpit (sitting down as hatch is not overhead). We could hoist it for full stand up shower, but haven't. This way, once bag is put on hatch cover, we are not wrestling with it at all.


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

I've used lots of different solar showers over the years. They all work about the same so I would say go by price and build quality. I will say that a 5 gallon solar shower is LOTS of water. If you have 4 people showering, that is about right. I find it hard to use more than about a gallon of water for my shower (and that includes shampooing hair). 

As mentioned in another post, they can heat up very quickly and get too hot. If you have a really sunny day, only fill it up about halfway so you can add cool water to adjust the temperature. If it is a cloudy day, you can always heat water on the stove and pour it in. After a few times using it, you will get an idea of how much water you use.

My last solar shower has finally bit the dust. I don't remember the brand but I found it in Big Bend National Park. We were driving on one of the back country roads and found it in the middle of the road full of water. It had apparently fallen off the top of someone's truck. We put it on our roof and had "free" showers that night. It was a real treat in the desert!


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

I will add that the ones that are the big plastic cube shaped container are not recommended. They don't hang well.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

I just ordered a new one two days ago. Our 15 year old sun shower failed this summer. It looked like the Sterns bag. We had a second cheap backup that I can't stand. The hose is too small and kinks easily and the shut off is like a ballcock right under the bag. I ordered this one after seeing it on "Faster's" boat. Looked like a nice bag.

Amazon.com: Advanced Elements 5 Gallon Summer Shower / Solar Shower: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

REI one we have works well


----------



## Flightsport (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow, too hot!? That's great to hear! So the black one it is! Maybe Walmart is the way to go?


----------



## oceanscapt (Aug 1, 2009)

I've used the Sun Showers for a number of years. They're durable and will produce water hot enough to scald and burn if left out in the sun too long. 

I've always found the hose too short and have extended mine several feet with cheap clear tubing. You might also consider investing in a shower head as well. 

The Sun Shower model I have has the on/off valve in the head and after a few years the plastic gets brittle and the valve fails.


----------



## DropTop (May 7, 2009)

I've used the one that looks like the sterns (it's clear on the other side, you put the metallic side down) when sailing around Puerto Rico and the BVI before, it works well, actually found the water got too hot to shower with and had to let it cool down a couple times.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Flightsport said:


> Wow, too hot!? That's great to hear! So the black one it is! Maybe Walmart is the way to go?


Nope, the one I bought there didn't last a month, still have the REI one for three years now.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Another vote for a Stearns; mine is the 5 gallon one they roll up and stow better than the rigids. . 

If it is a sunny day 30 mins is enough otherwise it is way to hot.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

A small 12v pump with a shower head attached can turn a solar shower into an even nicer experience and if you decant the water into another container first you can cool it down as well.


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

Met somebody once who took a pump-up plastic cannister (such as you would apply weed killer with), painted it black, and attached a shower head to the hose. Said it worked great, especially with the pressurized spray.


----------



## GraemeInCanada (Jun 17, 2008)

I've heard that too and I'm hoping to give it a try this year, bought all the parts, just need to put it together.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

FSMike said:


> Met somebody once who took a pump-up plastic cannister (such as you would apply weed killer with), painted it black, and attached a shower head to the hose. Said it worked great, especially with the pressurized spray.


Had that arrangement on our previous boat. Of course in cold weather you can easily use water heated on the stove. Worked well enough but the pressure is never all that great. I have been told that the metal version gives you much better pressure though I've never tried one.

The shower we have plugs into a cigarette lighter outlet. Does not use much power and is more powerful, easier to use and more convenient than the pressure pumps yet is still quite easy on the water supply. Heat the water either using solar bag or kettle on stove.


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

They make portable showers that are powered either by a 16oz propane canister or a bulk propane tank. They have a battery powered pump for showering. I have used one and they work well. They are much more expensive than solar showers and much more complicated. Using a solar shower is pretty easy and you can always just heat up the water on the stove.


----------



## Flightsport (Jul 6, 2008)

Had not seen the propane heated shower. Hopefully we won't be away from shore too much during our trip out to Cuttyhunk and Martha's Vineyard, but its always nice to rinse off after a swim. Thanks! Mike


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

We've looked at a couple of the portable gas shower kits. Two points.

For what they are I think they are incredibly expensive.

They are quite bulky.

Of course you also still need an electrical connection to run the pump but i guess that is obvious.


----------



## Snboard976 (Aug 10, 2008)

I like the one gallon chemical sprayer we have. It is a shower and fresh water wash down. It great not to hang anything up.


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

*Pump it Up*

Although I haven't purchased one yet, I have heard a lot of good reports about this one. Plus they are some great people.

Duckworks Boatbuilders Supply


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

I've had the "sun shower" brand for 10 years now, still going strong. I think Sterns bought them, it certainly looks like the closest one. Yes even in the PNW they can get too hot. 

I highly reccomend you get the largest one possible. Mine are 7gal. I reccomend this for 2 reasons. One: it gives you more solar area to heat your water. I often only put 2-3gals in my 7gal shower and it gets hot fast. The other reason for a large one is if it does get too hot you can add cold tap water to make the temp perfect. 

Hoisting it on a halyard outside and then running the tube in through a hatch or window allows showering inside. It can also be laid on deck above the galley with the hose hanging in through the galley window for gravity-fed running hot water. 

Love em! 
MedSailor

PS Don't get the sea to summit one. Doesn't have a transparent window and doesn't heat up for crap. It also doesn't have a hose so all the mounting options I mentioned above don't work. I bought one for backpacking and while lighter than sterns, isn't very useable.


----------

